# Can a clogged sinus = tooth pain???



## adoremybabe (Jun 8, 2006)

I am slowly getting over my cold but for the last few days I have experienced consistent pain in the gums of my upper jaw on one side. I hope that makes sense. It feels like a tooth ache and hurts more if I get jolted while playing with DS or bouncing when I walk. It doesn't hurt to chew and I am not sensitive to hot or cold. If it is a clogged sinus that is causing me pain what can I do to relieve it and unclog the sinus. I have sudafed for congestion but have only taken it when desperately needed because I am pregnant. Help please! Could this turn into a sinus infection???


----------



## Twocoolboys (Mar 10, 2006)

Yes, it could. I had that exact problem last year. I had just gotten over a cold and was having a toothache on my upper left side. I actually went to the dentist it got so bad. He checked it out, flossed around it, and said it was fine. He showed me a picture of an x-ray that shows how the upper tooth roots are actually right next to the sinuses. On the x-rays, they look like they are in the sinuses. He said it is called referred pain. The brain gets confused because the pressure/pain is coming from the sinuses and thinks it is a toothache. It does not mean you are getting a sinus infection. I kind of looked at it as a cold that had travelled to my sinuses in that region. A cold lasts about 2 weeks, give or take a few days. The sinus pain lasted about the same length of time.

And, one thing that the dentist said that will ease your mind more, if it is an actual toothache, it WILL hurt when you bite down on it and it will be sensitive to hot and/or cold.

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

Yeah it totally could. I recommend garlic in incredibly excessive quantities for sinus problems. Raw garlic is best (in hummus, tzatziki, chewed up straight...)


----------



## quantumleap (Apr 13, 2006)

That's how my sinus infections present, actually. I always know I'm in for it when the upper teeth start hurting! Time to pull out the neti pot, load up on the vitamin C and echinacea and cross your fingers. Sinus pain can be brutal - you have my complete sympathy.
Hang in there.
Katia


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Absolutely! About 3 yrs. ago my sinuses impacted my teeth so bad that for about a 2 week stretch I was in excruciating pain every day. I would have to back to bed for about an hour or 2 and sleep the pain off. I finally got into the dentist and had an x-ray done like Twocoolboys had and figured out that my teeth were fine but my sinuses were messed up. I got a prescription for a decongestant and I was pain free after that.

Tooth pain is one of the first signs I'm getting a sinus infection.


----------



## Avonlea (Jan 21, 2002)

It is too bad smilemomma isn't here, as she could really answer your questions in depth.


----------



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

YES! I just went through this a few weeks ago. I had a horrible toothache and it turned out to be from my sinuses.


----------

